
Could the coronavirus spark drug shortages in the US? - ajaviaad
https://www.vox.com/2020/3/9/21163356/coronavirus-drug-shortage-potential-fda-china-india
======
robocat
BBC had this article about some shortages:
[https://www.bbc.com/news/business-51731719](https://www.bbc.com/news/business-51731719)

